# LSL from CHI-NYC - can I split the ride into two different seating options?



## pem9f4 (Jul 9, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I’m traveling with LSL from Chi-NYC. As of now, I’m taking the LSL and will be in Coach the whole trip. A Roomette is way too expensive for the full ride.
However, I was thinking about taking the train from CHI-Buffalo in a roomette (I have a bad back and laying down for even half the trip would be so helpful) and then from Buffalo-NYC in coach. The roomette would be pretty affordable for the Buffalo leg if I booked it for LSL 448. The LSL 48 price, however, is insane. And then I would get another ticket for the LSL 48 from Buffalo-NYC in Coach. Sorry this is so long-winded. 
Now to my actual question (and I am sorry if this is so obvious, I have never traveled long distance with Amtrak): if I do this, is it easy to switch in Buffalo from the 448 part of the train to the Coach section of the 48 part of the train? Will I have to leave the train and get back on or can I just walk through the train to get to Coach?
I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 9, 2022)

Yes you can do that.

When moving at Buffalo/Depew you will likely find it easier to get off and walk down the platform to the New York section instead of trying to wrestle your luggage through multiple cars inside.


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 13, 2022)

Assuming that space is available you can purchase two tickets for different levels of service on the same train. Some travelers that I spoke with take coach during the day and at nightfall change to a sleeper. If you book early several months out going from sleeper to coach or coach to sleeper is possible and much of the time it saves money


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jul 14, 2022)

Your breakfast in the sleeper will be free so try to get that before Buffalo as once you are in coach you will have to pay for breakfast from the cafe car


----------

